# apartment dogs



## heartkranch (Jun 28, 2011)

Please don't say a cat because the fiancee is severely allergic.

I want a puppy, I've adopted full grown dogs and I always had problems. I want a puppy, from a good breeder, not from a puppy mill. We work different hours so the dog won't be alone in a crate no longer than 7 hours. A long time for a puppy but if it gets trained I'll start leaving it on tile so it won't ruin the carpet.

We want something small, not hyper, and smart. We live on the third story so walking up and down will be a lot of work LOL. The fiancee already said he's not helping out, but I know he will if he likes the dog.

My mother rasied Pomerians, I had mine for 8 years, I miss her every day




. I love Poms as long as you can find one that isn't missing half a brain. I asked about one and the fiancee said heck no. They are stupid, and they bite. ( his mother has a pom) So he thinks every pom is going to be like his mothers. Even tho the dog wasn't that bad. lol

He said no terrier breeds because they are hyper.

I know there are dog breeders on here, that can help me get the right breed.

My pull is a pom or a mini auzzie.

he said a shih tzu but I don't like them.

Anyone have any opions, on different breeds. Or should I get what I want?


----------



## Jill (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, shoot! I was going to suggest a shih-tzu, too. They're my favorite breed. VERY laid back and confident. Not at all yappy like the stereotype of little dogs.


----------



## Chelley (Jun 28, 2011)

My aunt has a yorkie maltese mix (a Morkie) that they absolutely LOVE. He does not shed, weighs about 10-12 pounds, housetrained very easily, is playful but not overly hyper, and is just super sweet and sooo cute! We had a schnauzer in the past. She was a really smart dog, housetrained quickly, didn't really shed much at all, and learned tricks very quickly. Generally, the smaller the dog the more often they will have to be taken out...up and down 3 flights of stairs apparently?! Have fun dog hunting and hope you find a great one.


----------



## heartkranch (Jun 28, 2011)

Jill said:


> Well, shoot! I was going to suggest a shih-tzu, too. They're my favorite breed. VERY laid back and confident. Not at all yappy like the stereotype of little dogs.


see do I get the breed he likes hoping I can like the dog? I just don't think they are cute, but I've just seen the ugly weird looking ones. lol


----------



## heartkranch (Jun 28, 2011)

Chelley said:


> My aunt has a yorkie maltese mix (a Morkie) that they absolutely LOVE. He does not shed, weighs about 10-12 pounds, housetrained very easily, is playful but not overly hyper, and is just super sweet and sooo cute! We had a schnauzer in the past. She was a really smart dog, housetrained quickly, didn't really shed much at all, and learned tricks very quickly. Generally, the smaller the dog the more often they will have to be taken out...up and down 3 flights of stairs apparently?! Have fun dog hunting and hope you find a great one.


up and down 3 flights of stairs, I need the work out anyways. I heard yorkies are hard to house break tho


----------



## Davie (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the schnauzer if I was going to get another house dog but have 4 already. Schnauzer's don't shed and are get companions.

I would suggest highly going to your community animal shelter and adopt a dog--there are 100'd there waiting for a great home that have lots of love to give. I have adopted 2 of my 4 and they are the sweetest little ladies you would ever want to see. One is a dachy cross and the other is a mini pin that did not get her tail and ears cropped.

I was a breeder of top winning German Shepherds for years before I was divorced and if people are looking for pedigree'd animal do go to a reputable breeder who can give you guarantees on your pet, has all the required AKC and local Kennel records and are willing to show them to you. If not --RUN FAST!!!

Now that I no longer breed or show I'm a big advocate of getting shelter animals. I have adopted like I said 2 house dogs and one of the most wonderful cats I have ever owned. When it comes time to add another fur friend it will be from a shelter.


----------



## heartkranch (Jun 28, 2011)

Davie said:


> I like the schnauzer if I was going to get another house dog but have 4 already. Schnauzer's don't shed and are get companions.
> 
> I would suggest highly going to your community animal shelter and adopt a dog--there are 100'd there waiting for a great home that have lots of love to give. I have adopted 2 of my 4 and they are the sweetest little ladies you would ever want to see. One is a dachy cross and the other is a mini pin that did not get her tail and ears cropped.
> 
> ...


Always had problems with grown dogs we adopted (5), I don't want a grown dog that I can't get rid of, and I want a puppy that doesn't have issues like the shelter dog does. If I have extra room to get a dog that might have issues I would.

I will keep that in mind by going to a breeder


----------



## Mominis (Jun 28, 2011)

Do NOT get a JRT! I love mine, but when hubby and I had the apartment, they were a nightmare! Bark, bark, bark, bark, bark....both of them! They are great in the house and good farm dogs though.


----------



## heartkranch (Jun 28, 2011)

Mominis said:


> Do NOT get a JRT! I love mine, but when hubby and I had the apartment, they were a nightmare! Bark, bark, bark, bark, bark....both of them! They are great in the house and good farm dogs though.


that was one of those pound dogs. Hyper as heck, but the lady said that they are calm and blah blah blah


----------



## anoki (Jun 28, 2011)

Can I suggest if you are wanting a purebred dog to attend a dog show with some favourites in mind and talk to breeders that are there??

Or at least visit some breeders to see if those dogs are what YOU are wanting and to see if that breed is what you thought they were like??

Every breed of dog is not for every person (I cannot stand most terrier breeds at all...mini schnauzers especially---now Giant or Standard Schnauzer completely different dogs from the minis). And what one person loves about their particular breed is exactly what the next person can't stand.

Are you looking for a 'non shedding' breed (which will have to be groomed)? What size do you mean by 'small'?

I had a family come and visit my cardigans on the weekend, and they were very surprised at how much dog is there for how small they are....they are very solid dogs weighing between 25-40 lbs, but they aren't much more than 12" high, so they are considered by many people to be 'small' dogs (though I would not consider them small by any means). So that is why I'm asking.

If it is YOU that wants the dog and will be doing all the care for it, I would be getting the dog that YOU want. If you take the route of visiting breeders (and reputable ones will WANT you and ENCOURAGE you to come and visit the dogs to be sure it is what you think it is) I would take your fiance with you....maybe it would open his eyes up to what the particular breed is really like.

~kathryn


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 28, 2011)

Anoki, has great advice. another dog is a grayhound. They are major couch potatoes, but extremely lovey dovey. And when you want to turn up the volume they can do that too. They adapt very easily. Normally I would suggest a retired racer but see you dont want an older dog. Ive got to think there are alot of people who breed them that do not race and would have puppies.I would each make a list of things you would like to be able to do with the dog,

swimming, hiking, frisbee etc, then narrow that list down to trainability, how much actual time YOU have to spend with the dog and how much one on one time each breed needs, then narrow that list down....then crumpple all your lists and go with the cutiest love muffin you can find....I like the ones that will lick ya' to death!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL, LittleRibbie , very amusing way to choose.

I have a small dog for the first time ever, I've always done big, the bigger the better, until now. After lots and lots of research (over a year) keeping in mind what my likes and dislikes are I bought a Boston Terrier. She is (ok, I may be slightly biased) a fantastic dog. She house trained in under 2 weeks, had only 4 or 5 accidents and then could be trusted anywhere. She is smart, oh my heavens is she ever. If I ask her where her treats are she goes to the cupboard and taps it with her paw. When I take out the treats (2 kinds)I ask which one she wants and she will choose (not always the same one lol)by bumping the bag with her nose. She can say 'please', give high 5s, put up her hands, dance, the list of tricks goes on. She is very food motivated but works for praise too, can't stand being scolded at all. I have never spanked her for anything, I think it would break her heart. She isn't yappy but will bark when there is a reason, then stops when told to.She does shed but because her coat is very short it is not very noticeable (except on my white sheets lol, she is black after all  ) Now, as much as my Abby is everything I could hope for I have seen some Bostons who have a variety of issues. Some _are_ barky, that seems to be a family trait and training thing. My friend has one and it has bulgy eyes which I find unattractive, again, some do some don't. And without clear guidance and time any dog this smart will find ways to get into trouble. If you don't give them things to occupy them they will make up games that you might not appreciate, they are NOT a dog to get and ignore, they need lots of attention (most small dogs do it seems) My advice is to narrow down your choices and then research breed traits. There are lots of resources on line for dog hunting. I found a couple that allow you to type in what you like, size, not much grooming etc. and it will list dogs that fit your requirements. Good luck, I hope you find your best friend yet.


----------



## heartkranch (Jun 28, 2011)

anoki said:


> Can I suggest if you are wanting a purebred dog to attend a dog show with some favourites in mind and talk to breeders that are there??
> 
> Or at least visit some breeders to see if those dogs are what YOU are wanting and to see if that breed is what you thought they were like??
> 
> ...


My pom was 10 pounds. So something around that size would be great. I agree they can be annoying but I learned how one person they are and that's what I like. I don't mind the care, I use to send my girl to the groomers one every two weeks, and I took regular care of her during the week.

I knew one breeder that had nice pom puppies, until I saw her at traders village( big flea market), and I refuse to go to her.

We have a small apt 800 sqft so I dont want anything that will no be able to run around

Ive seen some


----------



## heartkranch (Jun 28, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> Anoki, has great advice. another dog is a grayhound. They are major couch potatoes, but extremely lovey dovey. And when you want to turn up the volume they can do that too. They adapt very easily. Normally I would suggest a retired racer but see you dont want an older dog. Ive got to think there are alot of people who breed them that do not race and would have puppies.I would each make a list of things you would like to be able to do with the dog,
> 
> swimming, hiking, frisbee etc, then narrow that list down to trainability, how much actual time YOU have to spend with the dog and how much one on one time each breed needs, then narrow that list down....then crumpple all your lists and go with the cutiest love muffin you can find....I like the ones that will lick ya' to death!! Keep us posted!!


Greyhound would be cool, but I would feel bad because they are pretty big dogs. Im either with horses or at home relaxing, I need a late night running buddy but any dog can do that.


----------



## REO (Jun 28, 2011)

Shelters have puppies too! Why not go and have a look? If they don't have any then, have them call you if any come in.

We got a puppy at a shelter. They brought her out and she ran right to hubby and started kissing him! She's had no issues at all! She even fetched and sat when told. Perfect manners! She's an Anatolian mix and she'll be two next month





The shelter we got her from gets puppies in all the time. Pure breds and mixes.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just going to add my 2 cents worth, here is a dog your soon to be hubby will love, and they are couch potaoes, but love to go for a short walk, great with kids, or others, easy to train, and will wiggle waggle all over the place for you, they will kiss your face and are very loving. Take a guess! They are pricy, even expensive, but worth every penny! Have you guessed yet? they weight about 50 pounds, not alot of shedding, no long hair, just a lot of fun! Ok I'll give it away, the English Bulldog!


----------



## heartkranch (Jun 28, 2011)

AWE!

Reo see I learned something, I would be happy to get a puppy from a shelter only see full grown around here, doesn't have to be a pureblood, just something I need to know if its going to stay small.

He loves this dog, but at 80 pounds and NO brain he isn't a good apt dog. He is with my hybrid wolf. That's why I want a little dog. Just to prove the other half likes dogs hahahaha


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 28, 2011)

Often times larger dogs are better apt dogs then smaller dogs. If I were you I would at least look at older shelter dogs of medium sizes - they are usually more then happy to lay around all day and there are many wonderful dogs at shelters now (or go thru a breed rescue where the dog is being fostered and you can go visit and spend time with it to make sure you are a match)

I would not rule out a larger dog especially if you do not get a puppy simply due to being in a apt


----------



## REO (Jun 28, 2011)

I have not looked lately but this is where we got our great doggie!

*http://www.wcspca.org/*

For a fee of $95 we got the puppy, a bag of dog food, a collar & leash, a CD, she was insured, her nails were done, she was spayed, microchipped, etc etc.

If we were to get another dog it would be from them!

The Animal control had brought her in (lost?) and she'd been at the shelter for a month or so.

From the get go she sat in the car and has never messed in the car or house. She's just a great dog!

These folks really CARE about the cats & dogs.


----------



## REO (Jun 28, 2011)

Ahhhh look at all the puppies! I want all the dogs & cats!

Look at all the great dogs & puppies they have! I shouldn't have looked!

http://www.wcspca.org/dogs.php


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, There are quite a few small sized dogs that tend to be calmer. The important thing to remember is that your puppy needs training at a young age. People so often carry the smaller breeds around like a fashion accessory dress them up in silly clothes and neglect the training, It isn't that smaller dogs are so much more nippy than larger breeds, it is more often how they are raised. Spoiling and carrying and treating small dogs like a baby will create a tyrant fairly frequently. That all said, I encourage you to visit a local obedience school advanced classes and check out how well behaved well trained dogs of all sizes can listen to their owners and do just about anything.

I would also try to "pick the dog" not the breed. I have been pleasantly surprised by several breeds I may have never considered in the past, but they were calm, well mannered and easy to train.

In an apartment your herding breeds can sometimes get a bit bored, you can do almost any type of dog, but you need to provide mental stimulation and an outlet for all that energy the dog wll have once you are home so if you would rather lounge when you get home than go out and jog with a dog, choose lap breeds rather than hunting or herding type breeds. I love the mini aussies, but they do have quite a bit of energy..

I personally think Poms are TERRIFIC little dogs. They are brilliant, highly trainable and are quite happy being your best buddy. I think the pom is a great choice of a small apartment dog. I also like the chinese cresteds... If you must have a dog with hair, pick the powderpuff chinese crested. They are smart, highly trainable and fairly quiet except for a little yodel every now and again right after you leave for the day. I have three and have done quite a bit of obedience with them. Other breeds to consider, maltese, shihtzu, cavalier king charles spaniel.

I know you want a puppy, but one thing to consider would be a young dog from a breeder that is between 6 months to 1 year of age. Breeders often hold onto some of their more special puppies until they see how the bite is going to be on the dog. If that puppy doesn't get a show type coat, or their bite goes off slightly, they offer these dogs with a neuter contract at pet quality prices. The advantage for you is that you get a dog that has been highly socialized, probably housetrained, crate trained, and walks nicely on a leash as dogs considered for a show career are socialized at a young age nicely. You are still getting a puppy but are spared trying to figure out the temperament on a tiny 8 week old furball. Transition to a new home around this time can be easy and the puppy will still bond to you.

7 hours away is too long for a puppy at first so you might want to consider having someone come in and let the pup out during the day, or consider puppy daycare, but caution, pick a good daycare, not one of those MC-Daycares where the dogs eliminate indoors while somebody goes around and cleans it up. Hope this helps, I have been training dogs all my life, I have 5. Three chinese cresteds, one tibetan spaniel and a collie. I adore greyhounds too for a couch potato large breed that will lay around alot and doesn't require a lot of grooming. All non shedders require extensive grooming by rule of thumb. best wishes and good luck on your search.




PS, if you don't want a shelter dog, consider a dog that has been in a foser home instead.. You will find that foster homes are very upfront and honest aobut their dogs and all their habits. They don't want the adoptee to bounce back so they screen individuals and know the dogs temperament and work hard to make a good successful match





PS check out petfinder.com on the internet... put in size of dog, male female, zip code and let petfinder screen and sort for you dogs in your area. Also most local dog clubs will have puppy referral numbers and breeder listings.


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jun 28, 2011)

English or French Bulldogs!



Major couch potatoes.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 28, 2011)

I loved my JTR. He wasnt hyper and hardly ever barked. I would suggest a Boston as they really are not hyper, but do have bad gas. I also loved my cocker she couldnt see well but was by far the smartest of my dogs.


----------



## sfmini (Jun 28, 2011)

Big NO on a mini aussie. Unless you get one around 15 or 16 years old



around that age, they start to calm down and might get kind of quiet.

Greyhounds really are great apartment dogs and are big enough to run with. Most of the little dogs wouldn't be good running buddies.

Other breeds not mentioned are poodles(super smart), chihuahuas (but can be tyrants), pugs are great little dogs too.


----------



## Chelley (Jun 28, 2011)

Just had to comment when I saw Chihuahua and Pug mentioned here. We have a Chihuahua/Pug/Jack Russell mix...Cute, sweet, but HYPER, and this dog has the most annoying yapping, squeaking, squealing, bark and whines that it makes my eardrums bleed. Don't know if that is breed specific, not been around many dogs of any of those 3 breeds, but lets just say it would not hurt my feelings if he somehow suddenly lost his bark.








sfmini said:


> Big NO on a mini aussie. Unless you get one around 15 or 16 years old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm sorry but Shorthorsemum bought up the most important point here, and it has nothing to do with different dog breeds.

NO dog should be left for 7 hours a day, even if loose in an apartment/house, certainly never shut in a crate! Quite apart from the loneliness and general mental heath for the animal, the long winter months will mean that it never gets any natural sunlight, and are you (or the dog) going to enjoy long walks in the early morning and late evening in wet, windy and freezing weather? It is not sufficiant to 'pop it outside' for a quick trip to relieve itself.

Also a puppy requires feeding 3 or 4 times a day and taking outside for a possible pee/poo every hour to get it house trained - which with some pups can take 4 or 5 months.

I'm sorry to be so negative, but I feel strongly that however much you would like to have another dog, you really have to put the well being and happiness of the dog before your own needs. Please wait until your lifestyle is more suitable for a new pet.

Anna


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 29, 2011)

I love the crapzu X maltese there a big yet here in australia an very very cute


----------



## MindyLee (Jun 29, 2011)

*How about a Japanese Spitz or a American Eskimo.*

My hubby hates small breeds too and if he was to ever be forced into one, I found these two to choose from that he actually liked and had intrest in. PLUS they are cute but both girly or manly types.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 30, 2011)

We have two mini Aussies here and I'd say they probably wouldn't do well as apartment dogs. Herding breeds need a job and space.

I would definitely look into many breeds of dog that you aren't initially drawn to, you never know. Personally, a greyhound does kind of sound like a good dog for you, because they are pretty mellow, available from a rescue, and are good running buddies if you do like to take evening runs.

I have had a Shiba Inu, they might make okay apartment dogs and are athletic enough to go running. They are WAY CUTE. However, they can be difficult to train (not housebreak, but are not always obedient off leash) and shed a lot as they have an undercoat similar to a German shepherd. But might be the dog for you, who knows?

I'd go for something from the non-sporting group, personally, if I were you. But the MOST important thing is to look carefully at the INDIVIDUAL dogs' personalities and activity level, regardless of breed. ANY breed might work if you find the right individual with a low energy level.

Andrea


----------



## Miniv (Jun 30, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> Anoki, has great advice. another dog is a grayhound. They are major couch potatoes, but extremely lovey dovey. And when you want to turn up the volume they can do that too. They adapt very easily. Normally I would suggest a retired racer but see you dont want an older dog. Ive got to think there are alot of people who breed them that do not race and would have puppies.I would each make a list of things you would like to be able to do with the dog,
> 
> swimming, hiking, frisbee etc, then narrow that list down to trainability, how much actual time YOU have to spend with the dog and how much one on one time each breed needs, then narrow that list down....then crumpple all your lists and go with the cutiest love muffin you can find....I like the ones that will lick ya' to death!! Keep us posted!!



Was also going to recommend a greyhound. They are highly recommended as an indoor dog, surprisingly enough. Do a google on the breed. They also come in a miniature version.....can't remember what they are called.


----------



## topnotchminis (Jun 30, 2011)

I work at a shelter and we get " small dog" puppies all the time. You said something about a mini Aussie and I would not recommend that for an apartment. Don't get me wrong I love Aussies, but they are very energetic and need lots of excersise. I know people that work at Aussie rescues and many are turned in because people get them for apartments and don't realize the energy they have. I would recommend a shih-tzu personally. Good luck in your search.


----------



## weebiscuit (Jun 30, 2011)

heartkranch said:


> He said no terrier breeds because they are hyper.
> 
> I know there are dog breeders on here, that can help me get the right breed.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the shih-tzu's! Ugh! I've never met one I liked, LOL!

I have two labs but I also have a miniature pinscher. I never considered her hyper. They are dogs that LOVE to be snuggled on your lap under a blanket. They really *have* to have a blanket to burrow under. Before mine went blind she was a real character and I still adore her. They have really short hair so there isn't any long dog hair to clean up, but they DO shed. It's just that the hairs are like eyelashes.

Another good thing about them is that they don't need to be clipped on a regular basis like shih-tzus, poodles, schnauzers, etc. and they don't get that goobery brown tear staining under their eyes like those dogs I just mentioned.

The drawbacks are that most min pins can NEVER be let outside because they will take off and absolutely won't come back. I wanted to be a min pin foster mom once and was turned down because we don't have a fenced in yard. But my min pin never took off like that. She always stayed right in the vicinity of where I was, but I think I was one of the lucky ones in that respect! We have around 180 acres, and our house is in the middle of it, so my yard is rather "large." I would never fence it!

I don't know much about any other little dogs but I have a friend with two Corgis and she is absolutely crazy about them, and I have heard that they do make wonderful pets!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 1, 2011)

Before getting Boston terriers I read quite a bit online about them, and a lot of people said they were fairly laid back, good for apartments, etc. Well, now I have two, both are unrelated, different ages (one was a puppy when we got her, one was two when we got her) and I can defiantly say, mine are not laid back 99.9% of the day. They have more energy and stamina than a race horse lol. A similar breed of dog that is lazy, cute, and men generally like is a french bulldog. I would love to have one one day. We planned to get one as our next dog, but got a basset hound dumped on us. If we didnt take Buddy he was going to be shot, so we didnt really have a choice, but Im glad we do have him. Weight wise he isnt small, hes around 40lbs, but hes a few inches shorter than my knee, and doesnt take up much room. Hes an awesome apartment dog. He is happy to stay inside laying on the couch most of the day, just going out to potty and for a long walk later in the evening once it cools off. I know a lot of people think they howl a lot because they are hound dogs, but he really doesnt. Maybe about 3-5 mins when we leave the house to go away, then quits.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 1, 2011)

whatever breed you decide, obedience train and socialize and provide mental stimulation. Be aware of what the dog was bred for and take that into consideration. If you want a lap apartment dog, choose a breed suitable to that sort of life. My recommendation for all small dog owners is to give the same level of training and socialization you would give if you got a large breed puppy. In other words, small dogs can walk on their feet and nicely on a leash, not pull and not yap at other dogs going by. They can listen and understand many commands. If you choose a puppy please consider hiring a dog walker during the day. My recommendation would be to get a dog between 6 and 12 months of age (or older, I love those adult dogs, just not younger than 6 months of age) Young enough to give you that puppy feeling, old enough to be fed twice a day and not eliminate every hour. Small breed puppies cannot hold it for hours on end. Unless you are going to litter train the pup, you need to give frequent bathroom breaks.

Check out Petfinder.com. there are quite a few young small breed puppies that are in foster care and are already housebroken, look sweet and cute.


----------



## liltnt (Jul 1, 2011)

I have been reading this on and off and havent seen anyone mention a pug. They are great little dogs. I have two and have had them in an apartment or studio and they are fine. They can and do snore a little, can weigh 20 lbs but they are smart and can be litter box trained. They are cuddle bugs and smart but hardheaded. One of mine taught herself to get a treat by picking up anything she can find on the floor sit in front of me and chew on it so I can hear. Usually its a small piece of paper. When I ask her what do you have, she spins in circles spits it out and sits and looks at me. Till I get up for her treat. they really want nothing more than to be in your lap.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 1, 2011)

You mentioned terriers are all hyper...that is not true...I have a Rat Terrier...yes, he likes to play (which we enjoy) but he is not hyper, never barks. He is about 15lbs and one of the most enjoyable dogs we have ever had (except my lab Brutus of course)...he is fun, loving, smart as a whip, and friendly. Only bad thing I can say about him is when he does his major shedding twice a year, he sheds ALOT...once its done though, it's not bad at all. I agree that 7 hrs for a puppy is too long by itself. You said you are against getting an older dog because of problems...I can tell you both my dogs in my avatar were older and from rescues. The Rat Terrier was alittle over a year and the mix about 2 years...were there issues at first? Yes, but nothing we all couldn't overcome with patience and proper training...they are the best dogs ever (of course I'm sure I'm biased



)

My dogs are left alone for 8 hrs a day but they do have each other, they are not crated anymore. I do think an older dog is fine by itself for that long, but a puppy with no company is questionable.

I think shi-tzus are cute and actually sound like what you are looking for...they are good dogs, I like them better when they have the puppy cut instead of long hair though, so that is something to consider...grooming. My mom and sister have yorkie and yorkie mixes, they go to the bathroom wherever they like. My friend has a Pom and it is a mean little witch. But any dog can be good or bad, regardless of the breed.

Well good luck...please don't rule out alittle bit older rescue dog or even a mix...a dog is a dog, and if you train them properly, they will become what you want 99% of the time.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 1, 2011)

...wanted to add...if you go with a rescue (be it breed specific or not) you can always return the dog after a trial period, no questions asked. As a matter of fact, most rescues demand it in writing...if there ever comes a time you can't keep the dog for any reason, it returns to the rescue where it will be fostered again until they find it a compatible home. I had to sign a disclaimer with both my rescues in my avatar that stated that...even the black/white mix.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 1, 2011)

check out petfinder..

You can find dogs like this pretty girl... would be perfect for apartment, housebroken, young, looks adorable...

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19957560


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 1, 2011)

MiniV... smaller greyhounds are either Whippets (medium size) or Italian Greyhounds (miniature size). They are a bit more high-energy than standard greyhounds though... but again, each dog is an individual. My mom LOVES italian greyhounds!!

Andrea


----------

